# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Desaladoras >  Posible coste de la desalación solar fotovoltaica

## F. Lázaro

Ya hice una apoximación al coste del agua desalada mediante un reactor nuclear, vamos con el coste estimado que podría salir la desalación solar fotovoltaica.

La planta solar fotovoltaica Topaz Solar Farm, California, Estados Unidos, tiene una potencia de 550 MW, con una producción anual estimada de 1.100 GWh sin almacenamiento de energía y un coste de 2.500 mill. de €. Esos 1.100 GWh nos darían para 314 Hm3 si tenemos en cuenta que consumimos 3,5 KWh/m3 de agua desalada.

Para el otro hilo de la desalación nuclear estimé el coste de la desaladora en 300. mill de € para 80 Hm3/año. Eso, para una desaladora que funcionase las 24 horas del día. Dado que tenemos el problema de que la energía fotovoltaica no es constante las 24 horas del día, su curva de rendimiento es variable y de noche no funciona, tendríamos que dimensionar una desaladora de mayor tamaño a esos 314 Hm3/año. Nos tendríamos que ir como mínimo a una desaladora de 500 Hm3 para que con unas 15 horas diarias de funcionamiento, tuviésemos 314 Hm3. Esa megadesaladora de 500 Hm3 costaría teóricamente 1.875 mill. de €.

Utilizar por la noche la energía de la red no lo veo, el coste sería más caro incluso al precio que está el KWh ahora mismo.

Tendríamos un coste a amortizar de 2.500 mill. € (planta fotovoltaica) + 1.875 mill. € (desaladora), para producir 314 Hm3/año. Amortizando la inversión a 25 años tenemos 0,557 €/m3. Añadiendo un mantenimiento del 10% anual de la amortización, como hice en el otro caso, se nos va a 0,613 €/m3. Eso sólo a pie de planta.

Si sigo con el ejemplo anterior, el bombeo hasta La Pedrera sería de 0,0643 € como en el caso de la desaladora nuclear. 

Total: 0,613 + 0,0643 = *0,68 €/m3* de la desalación fotovoltaica frente a los *0,3-0,36 €/m3* de la desalación nuclear.

Para finalizar, como dije en el caso de la desalación nuclear, habría que estudiarlo y ver si esas cifras se ajustarían más o menos a la realidad o no, aquí solo estamos haciendo suposiciones. Además habría que compararlo con otras opciones como solar térmica o solar + eólica y/o con almacenamiento de energía como alternativas. Aunque dudo que salgan más baratas.

----------

Jonasino (07-may-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

Muy buen trabajo F.Lázaro. Y esclarecedor

----------


## NoRegistrado

Yo esa diferencia tan enorme que planteas de coste entre una y otra tecnología no la veo.
Una cosa es que la solar, a fecha de hoy, no se pueda aplicar para esa industria y otra que el coste se duplique de la forma que planteas. Más aún con los elevados costes de seguridad y RC de la nuclear, además del confinamiento de los residuos.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## pablovelasco

Siempre he sido de la idea de que la energía fotovoltaica es muy cara hoy por hoy, siempre he preferido la nuclear, y estos interesantes estudios me dan la razón.
Las energías renovables no son una opción viable en la actualidad, y la factura de la luz se encarece por la subvención a las renovables, que son mucho menos eficientes que la nuclear, por ejemplo, y esto es la realidad.

----------


## Unregistered NDYA

El problema fundamental del precio de la luz en España es que todo está pensado para favorecer a las eléctricas. El problema fundamental es el método para favorecer a las eléctrricas. Las energías renovables desde luego que son opción pero no opción única. 

El claro ejemplo es Alemania que recuerdo haber leido que hace bien poco batió el record de producción de energía solar, y era más del 50% del total de energía consumida. Y en Alemania el Kw/h es mucho más barato.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Siempre he sido de la idea de que la energía fotovoltaica es muy cara hoy por hoy, siempre he preferido la nuclear, y estos interesantes estudios me dan la razón.
> Las energías renovables no son una opción viable en la actualidad, y la factura de la luz se encarece por la subvención a las renovables, que son mucho menos eficientes que la nuclear, por ejemplo, y esto es la realidad.


Pues nada, en la reunión de consignas del SCRATS de ésta tarde, propón el plan de F. Lázaro y el reactor nuclear para desalar y llevarlo a cabo. O mejor, con uno triple que os sobre el agua por todos lados.
No sabes lo a gusto que nos íbamos a quedar.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

MarDeCastilla (08-may-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

> El problema fundamental del precio de la luz en España es que todo está pensado para favorecer a las eléctricas. El problema fundamental es el método para favorecer a las eléctrricas. Las energías renovables desde luego que son opción pero no opción única. 
> 
> El claro ejemplo es Alemania que recuerdo haber leido que hace bien poco batió el record de producción de energía solar, y era más del 50% del total de energía consumida. Y en Alemania el Kw/h es mucho más barato.


 Eso es lo inexplicable. los alemanes con los tejados llenos e placas. Los ingleses casi igual, y ahora los estadounidenses creciendo a tope. Y nosotros diciendo que es muy caro y que no es rentable.

Así nos va. BIBA EL MINISTRO SORIA. BIBA IBERDROLA, BIBA ENDESA!!!

Saludos. Miguel

----------

MarDeCastilla (08-may-2015)

----------


## F. Lázaro

En España tenemos un problema y muy grave con la factura eléctrica. Realmente, la generación sólo supone el 25% del coste total de la factura, el resto son otros costes e impuestos: transporte, distribución, subvenciones, y por supuesto una carga brutal de impuestos.

A las renovables se les concedieron unas primas salvajes cuando aún eran tecnologías muy caras y que obviamente tendríamos que pagar todos., era muy bonito eso de prometer ayudas para energías limpias tal y tal, dio muchos votos en su momento, pero no explicaron que eran como un kinder sorpresa, que traían regalito: facturazo.

Lo ideal habría sido que las renovables hubiesen entrado poco a poco dentro del mix y compitiendo con el resto de energías en igualdad de condiciones y no por decreto como se hizo en su tiempo cuando todavía eran carísimas y sabían que nos iban a costar un riñón y medio.




> Una cosa es que la solar, a fecha de hoy, no se pueda aplicar para esa industria y otra que el coste se duplique de la forma que planteas.


El problema que tienen las renovables, y más para el caso de la desalación, es su factor de utilización y producción anual. Fíjate la diferencia:

Por cada MWe nuclear instalado se generarían teóricamente 8,76 GWh/año salvo parada no programada del reactor. Mientras que por cada MW fotovoltaico instalado en la granja solar Topaz son 2 GWh/año, con unas fluctuaciones tremendas entre invierno y verano, día y noche. Esos datos de producción por MW instalado, obligan a que para obtener la misma producción anual que la nuclear, tendríamos que construir la planta fotovoltaica con una potencia instalada cuatro veces más que la potencia del reactor. Eso obviamente eleva el coste muchísimo.

Y por otro lado, tenemos la desaladora. Está diseñada para trabajar las 24 horas del día, los 365 días del año, salvo paradas de mantenimiento. Utilizando energía solar, la desaladora podría funcionar a pleno rendimiento como mucho 12 horas, al amanecer y atardecer obviamente los paneles no obtienen el mismo rendimiento que a mediodía. Eso también se traduce en que tendríamos que dimensionar la desaladora el doble de grande que la utilizada por la nuclear, para poder obtener la misma cantidad de agua al funcionar sólo 12 de las 24 horas. Con lo cual el coste también sube.

Y con la eólica, más de lo mismo. Su talón de aquiles es el factor de utilización. Sólo produciría agua desalada cuando haya viento.

La única renovable hoy por hoy que podría producir agua desalada barata sería una central hidroeléctrica que trabajase las 24 horas sin interrupciones, pero por desgracia en el Levante no hay ningún río ni por asomo con caudal suficiente como para hacer eso. También sería un sin sentido por otra parte, porque no haría falta desalar entonces.

----------

Jonasino (09-may-2015)

----------


## ramon

Agradecerle primero sus cálculos que doy por buenos desde el momento en el que soy un profano en la materia, no obstante le observo un par de detalles:

- Como usted bien sabe, el gran coste de la energía atómica es el deshacerse de los residuos radiactivos y el desmantelamiento de la central una vez acabada su actividad. Misteriosamente en nuestro país parece ser que las empresas no costean el 100% de dichos costes sino que nos los pasa a los contribuyentes. Por no hablar del riesgo de accidente, dicho riesgo podría ser también calculado en base al nº de accidentes acaecidos, el coste derivado y el nº de plantas en ejecución. Sobre este punto último dato me dirá que nuestro país es de bajo riesgo sísmico y que nuestras centrales están construidas en sitios estratégicos y yo le recordaré el ejemplo del terremoto de Lisboa y las centrales extremeñas.
- Por otro lado cuando usted me dice que hay que construir una desaladora mucho más grande para adaptarla a menos horas de producción solar le apunto que sería tan fácil como construir una balsa como las miles que existen para riego en nuestro país.

un cordial saludo

----------

NoRegistrado (08-may-2015)

----------


## pablovelasco

* Y en Alemania el Kw/h es mucho más barato.* 

Sigue siendo de los más caros de europa, yo me fijaría más bien en Francia, donde la energía nuclear es un % muy elevado (79%), y la factura es de las más baratas de Europa.

*Eso es lo inexplicable. los alemanes con los tejados llenos e placas. Los ingleses casi igual, y ahora los estadounidenses creciendo a tope. Y nosotros diciendo que es muy caro y que no es rentable.*

Ni Reino Unido ni Alemania tienen el precio de la electricidad barato. Fíjate en la tabla... Y los paises que tienen la electricidad más barata suele ser por tener un % muy elevado del total, de energía nuclear. Con lo cual deduzco que no, que no es muy rentable, lo que pasará es que tendrán un lobby muy fuerte ecologista.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> En España tenemos un problema y muy grave con la factura eléctrica. Realmente, la generación sólo supone el 25% del coste total de la factura, el resto son otros costes e impuestos: transporte, distribución, subvenciones, y por supuesto una carga brutal de impuestos.
> 
> A las renovables se les concedieron unas primas salvajes cuando aún eran tecnologías muy caras y que obviamente tendríamos que pagar todos., era muy bonito eso de prometer ayudas para energías limpias tal y tal, dio muchos votos en su momento, pero no explicaron que eran como un kinder sorpresa, que traían regalito: facturazo.
> 
> Lo ideal habría sido que las renovables hubiesen entrado poco a poco dentro del mix y compitiendo con el resto de energías en igualdad de condiciones y no por decreto como se hizo en su tiempo cuando todavía eran carísimas y sabían que nos iban a costar un riñón y medio.
> 
> 
> 
> El problema que tienen las renovables, y más para el caso de la desalación, es su factor de utilización y producción anual. Fíjate la diferencia:
> ...


 No, si eso está claro y los cálculos están bien. Solo que entiendo que se puede ir almacenando el agua desalada tal y como dice Ramón aquí debajo. Por ejemplo, ahora en la sierra de Sevilla he estado instalando unas conducciones lo más optimizadas posibles porque el dueño (un gran terrateniente español) ha eliminado bombas eléctricas y ha instalado un bombeo solar. Lo primero que ha tenido que hacer es una balsa grande en donde almacenar el agua. Al sol no se le puede pedir la inmediatez de la instalación eléctrica convencional, pero es que el concepto es distinto.
 Y ya te digo que a este cliente no le importa el dinero. Pero se ha hartado de las eléctricas y así va a rentabilizar los cultivos.




> Agradecerle primero sus cálculos que doy por bueno desde el momento en el que soy un profano en la materia, no obstante le observo un par de detalles:
> 
> - Como usted bien sabe, el gran coste de la energía atómica es el deshacerse de los residuos radiactivos y el desmantelamiento de la central una vez acabada su actividad. Misteriosamente en nuestro país parece ser que las empresas no costean el 100% de dichos costes sino que nos los pasa a los contribuyentes. Por no hablar del riesgo de accidente, dicho riesgo podría ser también calculado en base al nº de accidentes acaecidos, el coste derivado y el nº de plantas en ejecución. Sobre este punto último dato me dirá que nuestro país es de bajo riesgo sísmico y que nuestras centrales están construidas en sitios estratégicos y yo le recordaré el ejemplo del terremoto de Lisboa y las centrales extremeñas.
> -* Por otro lado cuando usted me dice que hay que construir una desaladora mucho más grande para adaptarla a menos horas de producción solar le apunto que sería tan fácil como construir una balsa como las miles que existen para riego en nuestro país.*un cordial saludo


 Esta solución de Ramón es la acertada.

Como dije antes, a cada sistema hay que darle su instalación y su forma de funcionamiento.

Y en cuanto a las nucleares, totalmente de acuerdo contigo Ramón. Nunca se incluyen los costes de desmantelamiento, tratamiento , confinamiento y vigilancia perpétua.
Cuando está costando desmantelar Zorita?? no lo sé. Pero digo "costando", porque lo que va a costar no se puede saber, y será mucho.

Por eso me extraña que los pronucleares siempre hablen de las primas a las renovables, considerándolas exageradas ( y yo soy de la opinión de que las renovables se pueden valer por sí mismas), pero nunca hablan de éstos costes, que son incalculables.
En cuanto a lo del riesgo. Fukushima una semana antes, en incluso una semana después, todo el mundo decía que era segurísima. Y no saben ni lo que va a pasar...

Saludos. Miguel

----------

MarDeCastilla (09-may-2015),ramon (13-may-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

> * Y en Alemania el Kw/h es mucho más barato.* 
> 
> Sigue siendo de los más caros de europa, yo me fijaría más bien en Francia, donde la energía nuclear es un % muy elevado (79%), y la factura es de las más baratas de Europa.
> 
> *Eso es lo inexplicable. los alemanes con los tejados llenos e placas. Los ingleses casi igual, y ahora los estadounidenses creciendo a tope. Y nosotros diciendo que es muy caro y que no es rentable.*
> 
> Ni Reino Unido ni Alemania tienen el precio de la electricidad barato. Fíjate en la tabla... Y los paises que tienen la electricidad más barata suele ser por tener un % muy elevado del total, de energía nuclear. Con lo cual deduzco que no, que no es muy rentable, lo que pasará es que tendrán un lobby muy fuerte ecologista.


Se ve que entiendes de lobby´s y te crees que todo el mundo es igual que el SCRATS.

 A esa gente les importa producir electricidad limpia y que su recibo esté cubierto en un 80% por las placas con una instalación sin baterías. Su gobierno lo apoya y no lo entorpece como hace el nuestro que es la vergüenza de todo el mundo.

Y te lo digo porque he hablado con gente de allí y no se explica como nosotros no tenemos placas en las casas, necesitando la mitad que e
ellos por nuestra abundancia de sol.

Pero tú igual que siempre, eres el Atila del Medio Ambiente. Seguro que te diviertes quemando lagartijas y pisoteando margaritas.

Qué pesao de tío eres macho.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

MarDeCastilla (09-may-2015),termopar (08-may-2015)

----------


## F. Lázaro

> - Por otro lado cuando usted me dice que hay que construir una desaladora mucho más grande para adaptarla a menos horas de producción solar le apunto que sería tan fácil como construir una balsa como las miles que existen para riego en nuestro país.





> Solo que entiendo que se puede ir almacenando el agua desalada tal y como dice Ramón aquí debajo.


El agua ya la estaríamos almacenando en La Pedrera, ya se incluye el coste del bombeo en el precio. ¿Para qué queremos otra balsa?

Con respecto al tamaño de la desaladora, a menor capacidad de la planta desaladora, se pierde energía no aprovechada y por tanto el coste final del agua desalada es más caro. Para explicarlo mejor he hecho una tabla.

Para la misma central fotovoltaica, con 550 MW de potencia, producción anual de 1.100 GWh, con un coste de 2.100 mill € con el cambio entre monedas. Teniendo en cuenta que como máximo puede producir energía 12 horas de forma constante, dato irreal pues nunca se puede alcanzar ese nivel, la producción es variable según la hora del día y la estación del año, pero bueno, supongamos que esos 1.100 GWh anuales los produce de forma constante 12 horas al día y 365 días al año.

He estimado que el coste de la desaladora es de 3,75 mill. de € por cada Hm3 instalado capaz de desalar. Dado que la desaladora sólo puede funcionar 12 horas al día con la energía de esa central fotovoltaica, la producción de agua sería la mitad de su capacidad total, la correspondiente a esas 12 horas. Así pues, el resultado es el siguiente:



El mayor rendimiento con las características de esa planta fotovoltaica se obtendría con una desaladora de 600 Hm3, para que trabajando 12 horas al día aprovechase al máximo la energía producida, que daría para 300 Hm3. Realmente 314 Hm3, pero bueno la diferencia es ínfima entre uno y otro. El mejor rendimiento se obtiene a 0,69 €/m3.

Si conectamos esa planta a una desaladora de menor capacidad, resulta que no podríamos aprovechar al máximo la energía producida por la planta fotovoltaica, en consecuencia, se produciría menos agua desalada y el precio del agua desalada producida subiría. La amortización de la desaladora bajaría en proporción, pero la amortización de la fotovoltaica se mantiene intacta, no variaría, por eso sube el precio final.

Alguien dirá, bueno, pues bajamos la potencia de la planta fotovoltaica. En ese caso, volvemos al punto de partida, es decir, que el mejor rendimiento que obtenemos es de 0,69 €/m3 cuando se aprovecha toda la energía producida por la planta fotovoltaica.

----------

Jonasino (09-may-2015)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Por otra parte, quiero dejar claro que ésto sólo es una estimación. Intentar saberlo con exactitud es muy difícil. Para ello, tendríamos que tener muchísimos factores en cuenta que son imposibles de obtener empíricamente: irradiación solar diaria en el punto de instalación de la planta fotovoltaica, la potencia de los paneles (pico y nominal), la inclinación de los paneles, las pérdidas por el inversor, instalación, etc. Sólo he tomado como referencia esa planta solar en concreto.

Lo que sí está claro es que usar energía fotovoltaica hoy por hoy es más caro que utilizar energía nuclear para desalar, por una simple razón: factor de operación.

Una central nuclear puede llegar a un 90%, mientras que la solar fotovoltaica llega al 20-25%. La solar de concentración, varía entre el 25 y el 40%.

Ahí está la diferencia, la nuclear barre a la solar, a la eólica, y a cualquiera.

----------

Jonasino (09-may-2015)

----------


## pablovelasco

> Se ve que entiendes de lobby´s y te crees que todo el mundo es igual que el SCRATS.
> 
>  A esa gente les importa producir electricidad limpia y que su recibo esté cubierto en un 80% por las placas con una instalación sin baterías. Su gobierno lo apoya y no lo entorpece como hace el nuestro que es la vergüenza de todo el mundo.
> 
> Y te lo digo porque he hablado con gente de allí y no se explica como nosotros no tenemos placas en las casas, necesitando la mitad que e
> ellos por nuestra abundancia de sol.
> 
> Pero tú igual que siempre, eres el Atila del Medio Ambiente. Seguro que te diviertes quemando lagartijas y pisoteando margaritas.
> 
> ...


Vamos a ver macho, no mezclemos churras con meninas, decías que era rentable, y no, no lo es, es más caro. Aparte de eso, la verdad es que me resulta indiferente de donde venga la electricidad siempre y cuando sea barata, por eso apuesto por la nuclear, que de paso, es bastante más limpia que otras muchas y con menor impacto negativo.
Si los Alemanes tienen dinero para pagar la energía solar, pues genial, pero yo prefiero pagar la factura que tienen los Franceses, usando energía nuclear. Y no parece que en Francia las centrales nucleares supongan un grave percance para el medio ambiente.


*Ahí está la diferencia, la nuclear barre a la solar, a la eólica, y a cualquiera.* 

Y eso lo sabe cualquiera que tenga un mínimo de sentido común.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Vamos a ver macho, no mezclemos churras con meninas, decías que era rentable, y no, no lo es, es más caro. Aparte de eso, la verdad es que me resulta indiferente de donde venga la electricidad siempre y cuando sea barata, por eso apuesto por la nuclear, que de paso, es bastante más limpia que otras muchas y con menor impacto negativo.
> Si los Alemanes tienen dinero para pagar la energía solar, pues genial, pero yo prefiero pagar la factura que tienen los Franceses, usando energía nuclear. Y no parece que en Francia las centrales nucleares supongan un grave percance para el medio ambiente.


Vamos a ver, campeón, sigues mezclando conceptos en tu ofuscada mente desde que estás aquí.
Estás confundiendo autoconsumo doméstico con producir energía para una industria en concreto.
Un autoconsumo es una instalación hoy en día asequible que están utilizando hogares y agricultores para bombeo con resultados espectaculares.
Pero tú lo comparas con el estudio de F. Lázaro que es muy bueno, pero que yo sepa, nadie hasta ahora ha planteado un proyecto para aplicar la energía solar a la desalación.
Por tanto estás mezclando, no churras con merinas, sino elefantes con rinocerontes.

Lo que no te admito, pero bajo ningún concepto es que digas que la energía nuclear es limpia, porque aunque en su funcionamiento programado no emita contaminación, sus residuos son intratables, muy contaminantes y carísimos de custodiar. Una herencia que les vamos a dejar a los tataranietos de los tataranietos de nuestros tataranietos.

El estudio de F. Lázaro, que es un estudio fenomenal, repito, *tiene un gran fallo*, que es el *no tener en cuenta los costes de desmantelamiento* que en el caso de *Zorita*, que es la más pequeña del parque nacional, estaba estimado en *170 millones de euros*, pero con la previsión de terminar en 2015. De momento esa previsión ya no se cumple y *el coste será mayor*. Tampoco se tiene en cuenta el *coste de confinar los residuos radioactivos* para toda la *eternidad* (miles de años, para nosotros es una eternidad).
Sólo decirte que hasta 2010, lo que *España pagó a Francia* para el tratamiento y custodia de los residuos radioactivos es de *570 millones de euros*, y las piscinas de las centrales están bastante llenas. Le estamos pagando a Francia *65.000 euros diarios.*
Por no hablar de los ATI construídos en las centrales, como en Almaraz y que van a tener un coste de *1000 millones*.
Cuanto va a costar el cementerio nuclear en Cuenca?. Está presupuestado en *700 millones* de euros, pero  conociendo que estamos en España y que ya ha habido movimientos corruptos, me juego una mano a que *ese presupuesto se dobla.*
Y es un coste que se alargará con los siglos.

 Me parece muy bien que quieras tener una nuclear en tu jardín. Pero...¿quieres pagarla? O quieres, que como en todo te la paguemos todos los españoles y que tú te beneficies por la jeró??.
Fuentes:
http://www.elmundo.es/especiales/200...ta/zorita.html
http://www.vidasostenible.org/inform...-centralizado/
 Yo es que ya me he perdido de tantos millones que vamos a pagar todos y que nunca se tienen en cuenta a la hora de hacer la contabilidad de una central nuclear.

Por no hablar de la posibilidad de accidente. Diréis que es remota, de acuerdo. Pero si ocurre, es terrible, y el coste, inasumible. Lo de Japón tiene un coste descomunal, y sigue creciendo.
Mientras que en una instalación solar, pues te puede caer una placa en la cabeza, pero no hay que evacuar una provincia entera y dejarla cerrada durante siglos.

 De verdad, si tanto te gusta una nuclear para plantar tomates, que ya tiene narices, pues emigra a Chernóbil que allí puedes plantar hasta hartarte, y encima seguro que te salen tremendos.





> *Ahí está la diferencia, la nuclear barre a la solar, a la eólica, y a cualquiera.* 
> 
> Y eso lo sabe cualquiera que tenga un mínimo de sentido común.


Si se tienen en cuenta los gastos totales, ya es otro cantar. Lo cual no desmerece el trabajo de F. Lázaro en absoluto.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

MarDeCastilla (09-may-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Para ser justos, se debería calcular el coste de desmontar los paneles fotovoltáicos cuando, pasados 25 años, se los lleve el rumano en la fragoneta.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

MarDeCastilla (09-may-2015)

----------


## termopar

> Para ser justos, se debería calcular el coste de desmontar los paneles fotovoltáicos cuando, pasados 25 años, se los lleve el rumano en la fragoneta.
> 
> Saludos. Miguel


No se por qué te preocupas en responder al sr. Velasco, es como una vaca que le han marcado a fuego a que ganadería pertenece y de todo lo que le comentas, se le ha quedado únicamente que existen los machos y las hembras

----------


## pablovelasco

*Me parece muy bien que quieras tener una nuclear en tu jardín. Pero...¿quieres pagarla? O quieres, que como en todo te la paguemos todos los españoles y que tú te beneficies por la jeró??.*

Pues esto es como si el estado hace una carretera desde Madrid a Aranjuez, por ejemplo, la debemos de pagar todos los españoles, o solo los que pasen por la carretera?
Y lo mismo con la sanidad, transporte público, educación, y todo lo demás... Si yo no uso sanidad pública, debo de pagar por la cara al que las usa?
Me resulta absurdo el que parece que plantees que como es para levante, solo lo paguemos quien lo use, que tú no tienes por qué pagar... Por la misma regla de tres yo no tengo por qué pagar cualquier infraestructura que se haga en cualquier otro punto del país que no sea el mío, pero pensaba que el estado estaba para gestionar estas cosas. Cobrando después como hacen, directamente o vía impuestos.

*El estudio de F. Lázaro, que es un estudio fenomenal, repito, tiene un gran fallo, que es el no tener en cuenta los costes de desmantelamiento que en el caso de Zorita, que es la más pequeña del parque nacional, estaba estimado en 170 millones de euros, pero con la previsión de terminar en 2015. De momento esa previsión ya no se cumple y el coste será mayor. Tampoco se tiene en cuenta el coste de confinar los residuos radioactivos para toda la eternidad (miles de años, para nosotros es una eternidad).*

Todo eso se tendrá que tener en cuenta, pero aún así es más barato la energía nuclear, por mucho que os empeñeis. Francia que tiene el 80% de su energía total nuclear, tiene de las facturas más baratas de europa, y otros países que apuestan más por las renovables tienen costes mucho más elevados de producción, y no me lo invento yo, es empírico, mirad el coste de la electricidad en europa, y los países con mejores precios son los más "nucleares".

----------


## ramon

Desde mi modesta opinión es más que evidente que la energía atómica tiene sus días contados y que el peligro de accidente + el coste del desmantelamiento de la central + tratamiento de residuos radiactivos supera con creces al supuesto efecto beneficioso en el precio de la electricidad. 

No sé si sabe que en Francia existe escasa transparencia sobre el tema porque es un asunto de interés nacional, de hecho el gigante AREVA es público (plantilla de 75.000 trabajadores) se censura cualquier artículo periodístico, documental, manifestación o movimiento alguno que perjudique esta sacrosanta cuestión gala. La producción de combustible nuclear, la venta y mantenimiento de piezas y centrales.. son un gran negocio para la multinacional AREVA, que compró la parte atómica de Siemens. Os invito a ver el artículo http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Areva donde podrán comenzar a comprender el calado de un asunto con trascendencia internacional que explica por ejemplo la presencia militar francesa en Niger-Chad y Mali y algunos apuntes interesantes de lo problemático que resulta el deshacerse de los residuos radiactivos. Ellos gastaron ingentes cantidades de dinero en desarrollar la tecnología nuclear en base a producción eléctrica y armamento y a estas alturas no pueden volverse atrás, de ahí su encabezonamiento.

----------

MarDeCastilla (14-may-2015)

----------


## quien es quien

Y yo me pregunto, ¿Y no se podría usar el combustible gastado en minicentrales de baja radiación? La tecnología existe, son más baratas que las tradicionales y agotan mucho más el combustible dejándolo, según he leído, en niveles de radiación muy cercanos a los naturales, con lo que su almacenaje, aún siendo necesario, será mucho más económico que el del combustible gastado "normal".

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Y yo me pregunto, *¿Y no se podría usar el combustible gastado en minicentrales de baja radiación?* La tecnología existe, son más baratas que las tradicionales y agotan mucho más el combustible dejándolo, según he leído, en niveles de radiación muy cercanos a los naturales, con lo que su almacenaje, aún siendo necesario, será mucho más económico que el del combustible gastado "normal".


Creo recordar que en Bélgica estaba proyectado un reactor subcrítico experimental para demostrar la viabilidad de transmutar los residuos radiactivos y reduciendo enormemente su radioactividad, especialmente los actínidos con un gran periodo de semidesintegración, que obviamente son los más peligrosos. Lo que no sé es el estado de ese proyecto actualmente, si sigue adelante o no.

Yo confío mucho más en que la transmutación algún día será viable, le veo más posibilidades que a la fusión nuclear comercial. Hace 100 años ni nos imaginábamos lo que hoy hacemos con el uranio, o poder enviar hombres al espacio... ¿Por qué no dentro de 50 años vamos a poder "quemar" los residuos radiactivos?

----------


## Unregistered NDYA

Ya, pero puestos a imaginar futuribles utópicos mucho mejor pensar en que podamos vivir sólamente con energías renovables ¿no?

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Ya, pero puestos a imaginar futuribles utópicos mucho mejor pensar en que podamos vivir sólamente con energías renovables ¿no?


Por supuesto, no lo discuto. Pero por ahora, a medio plazo no es factible.

----------

Jonasino (19-may-2015)

----------


## pablovelasco

exacto, totalmente deacuerdo con ud.

----------


## ramon

Entiendo que existan grupos de perfiles ideológicos y políticos entre los usuarios del foro....

No obstante un servidor valora muy positivamente la variedad de  intervenciones que en este foro se realizan, considero que mediante su pluralidad conseguimos aumentar los conocimientos en alguna de las muchas materias que aquí debatimos. Realmente pienso que es más productivo debatir con quien me lleva la contraria argumentando para de esta forma permitirme el poder rehacer mis posicionamientos o hacerlos más consistentes.

Un cordial saludo

Ramón

----------

Jonasino (19-may-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

Winston Churchill decía lo siguiente: “El político se convierte en estadista cuando comienza a pensar en las próximas generaciones y no en las próximas elecciones”.

----------

sergi1907 (19-may-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Bueno, Churchill está un poco sobrevalorado, y se abusa de sus frases célebres, aunque en algunas tenga razón.

A pesar de que no hay que olvidar su intachable actuación durante la guerra, tampoco hay que olvidar que fue el culpable del desastre de Gallipoli, su nefasta política económica (cuando era el responsable de ella) con la libra esterlina. Así como oponerse tras la guerra a la mejora de la sanidad y la educación de sus compatriotas, y su nefasta política de descolonización y patrocinio del golpes de estado cuando volvió al poder en los 50.

Todo el mundo tiene sus partes oscuras.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## ramon

Al hilo de la defensa de la energía atómica usando el ejemplo francés, ayer el parlamento francés aprobó cambiar su modelo energético hacia las renovables y en detrimentos de las atómicas, más información en siguiente link: http://internacional.elpais.com/inte...06_225187.html

Ya ven ustedes, hasta el país más nuclearizado del mundo mira hacia las renovables... y mientras nosotros con nuestro ministro Soria, tan comprensivo con los intereses de las multinacionales energéticas y de hidrocarburos... pero les quedan 2 telediarios (y de esos tan malos que la RTVE produce y que cada vez menos gente ve).

Abrazos

RAmón

----------


## F. Lázaro

> ayer el parlamento francés aprobó cambiar su modelo energético hacia las renovables y en detrimentos de las atómicas


Por obligación... van a cambiar lo justito su modelo energético para cumplir con la Directiva 2009/28/CE, es algo que ya se sabía hace tiempo. La UE obliga en dicha directiva a que Francia en 2020 tenga una cuota de un 23% de renovables y un 10% de transportes usando biocombustibles. No lo hacen por gusto precisamente.

España en ese aspecto ya hizo los deberes, eso sí, a precio de oro. Sobre el 10% de biocombustible en España no sé ahora mismo como estará ese tema.

----------

Jonasino (28-may-2015)

----------

